

The Hunt for Unicorn VCs: Benchmarking Startup Investor Portfolios - dmor
http://mattermark.com/the-hunt-for-unicorn-vcs-benchmarking-startup-investor-portfolios/

======
CurtMonash
No metric of investment success is very instructive unless there's some
estimate of or proxy for purchase price of positions.

For example, some VCs play the game of buying a bit of stock in as many hugely
successful start-ups as they can, even if it's on the secondary private market
at near-IPO valuations, so that they can put cool logos on their websites.

------
bifrost
I'm a little dissapointed to see USVP on the bottom, but overall I think the
analysis is pretty accurate. That is to say, it jibes with my gut feelings
about things.

------
jackaltman
I like the idea of this post, but have a few qualms. For example, flipping
"unexited portfolio companies" into "shots on goal" seems a little strange.

------
samspenc
I'm wondering why there was no measurement across these metrics: 1\. Total
portfolio valuation 2\. Portfolio value divided by number of companies

